# Decodificador 74c922 no lo encuentro



## faberfree (Oct 15, 2008)

hola amigos  solo necesito un ayudita con el ttl 74c922

estoy desarrollando un circuito en el proteus 6.7  y la verdad que no encuentro este  ttl el 74c922 

me lo pueden pasar?

y una pregunta mas como se incorpora nuevas librerias en el proteus?  nose como hacerlo tengo algunas bajadas pero nose como ingresarlas

y donde puedo descargar nuevas librerias? , que sean enlaces que esta validos aun  ya que he buscado algunos en este foro pero que ya no abren su link

respuesta urgente para poder porbarlo 

*sobre todo necesito el TTl 74c922  se los agradeceria *


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

Mira en la parte inferior de la pantalla que estas mirando un recuadro que dice: *"Buscador de hojas de datos"*

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MM/MM74C922.pdf


----------



## faberfree (Oct 15, 2008)

Gracias amigo fogonazo , pero creo que no me exprese bien en la pregunta , debio ser por la hora ya que estaba muy cansado

lo que yo necesito es la libreria que contenga el TTl  74C922 para incorporarlo en el proteus y asi poder simular mi circuito , debido a que busco en la libreria original y no la encuentro

y de paso queria saber como puedo incorporar esta y otras librerias al proteus, si es un proceso sencillo?

se los agradeceria muchoooo


----------

